# Any Other Shelter Volunteers?



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Wasn't sure if this was the right area of the forum to put this:

In January I officially started volunteering at my local Humane Society, strictly with the kitties. I am a "cuddler" which means I get to go in whenever I want - usually 4 days a week, 4 hrs per day - and sit with the cats, loving them and getting way too much hair in my eyes and on my clothes, lol. But it's good for me: I lost my Lilah in Aug 2021, and my grief is profound. When I'm with the kitties, I feel like I can breathe. I feel like I can smile again for a while. Today, two visitors ran and got me - a kitten had gotten his wristband-like name collar stuck in it's mouth, and I quickly cut it off, then soothed the baby. It feels so good to be needed in such a way. More touching than that - there's a new cat, he's 11 yrs old, scared and stressed understandably - a few days ago I was knelt down so I was face level with him, and as he was giving me bonks, I said "Hey sweet guy, listen, a very special girl (my deceased Lilah) sent me here to be with you, and she said to tell you that you can tell me anything you need to tell me, and you're safe and loved." 

Of course I was in tears against his soft fur, but man, to feel my girl moving through me like that was powerful. 

Another thing I'm doing is taking lots of pictures of the cats and re-working them into nice graphics for them to post on their Facebook page. 

These things at once take my mind off my grief, and yet, allow me to feel that I'm somehow doing something in service of her memory. 

Any other volunteers? What's your story?

(One of my shelter friends pic here for tax)


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Good for you!

I am not volunteering now, but I did volunteer as a dog walker at a shelter at one time. 

The most fun I had is that the local shelter here (before covid) used to have a thing on christmas whereby and you could come in and cuddle cats at will. They just had a couple shelter workers there in the cat room to keep an eye on everything, make sure all was well. I did that a few times and it was such fun. I hope they are able one day to start doing that again.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

I'm so sorry you lost your Lilah. I'm still heart-broken about my Coco, as many of us here are grieving over our loved-ones, because it's such a hard thing for us to go through life without them. I'm not a volunteer, but please know how much I admire you for your work at the shelter, and for sharing your love with all of those who so desperately need it.


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for your sympathies regarding viola. You have mine in return for the loss of your dear companion, Coco. At first I was not sure about volunteering at the shelter; I thought that it would be more painful than healing, but truthfully as I Wade through this grief it is honestly the only space where I feel like I can breathe. (Which is ironic considering how much cat hair I wind up having in my mouth LOL) My grief has been a very strange thing, because well, it's just very complex as we all know. I hope that you and myself and all the other members here that are currently experiencing the strange current that is grief managed to keep their heads above the surface on most days. If you ever get a chance go on YouTube and look for FFRC (cat rescue). They have a lot of permanent resident cats that are special needs, and it was that shelter that inspired me to volunteer.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

If we don't have cat fur up our nose, we must be doing something wrong!

Unfortunately, I can't volunteer, but Amazon Smile has a donation program that lets members send needed supplies to various shelters and it's very easy to use. Just choose the group you want, go to their site, pick items you want, put them in your cart, and send it directly to them. It's not the same as being there in person, but it does help those who can take care of the little ones.

I found this post when I first joined this group, and hope it helps you as it has helped me:

"Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together...."

Author unknown


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

In addition to amazonsmile, I know our local grocery store here has some sort of rewards points that will benefit the shelter where I volunteer so people should ask the shelters in their individual towns if they have some sort of local benefit like that.


----------



## Mister Baddabing (Oct 7, 2020)

My wife and I have been fosters at Operation Kindness of Carrollton, TX, a no-kill animal shelter for years.
Here are just a few of the fur babies we have had the pleasure of helping find forever homes.







































Its always hard to say goodbye when they are adopted, and God knows I have cried when we lost one (you never know what a rescued kitten has been through), but we love being fosters and will continue to do so.

Shannon, I'm glad you find comfort as a shelter volunteer. I had a cat named Louie during a rough period in my life and he was my source of comfort. Its been over 10 years since cancer took him from me, and I still miss him. My fondest wish is the kittens I foster will find someone that will love them as much as I loved Louie.








RIP Louie, you were the best!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

I'm very sorry about your Louie. We never forget the ones we loved.

Adorable pix and thank you for posting them! It warms my heart to see cats and all other animals go to their forever homes. And thank you so much for being foster-parents. I can only imagine how hard it is to let them go, but do know that it takes loving, generous, and dedicated people to go through that so they can make room for even more animals and help them find their new families. Good job!


----------



## Katwoman (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi there, I have been a volunteer at my local animal shelter for over 10 years now. I too am a cat 'cuddler' and I also help out the amazing staff. It is a blessing to be there and help the shy and scared cats, socialize them, as well as have lots of fun playing with the kittens! I have learned so much more about cats. I too have tons of pictures and lots of fur on my clothes and in my face! I have 2 cats of my own that I adopted from them. The staff there think of me as an employee, but I get paid in kitty love! 🐾🥰 This is the best thing I have ever done. I cannot work any more due to Multiple Sclerosis, so I am available in the daytime for my true calling...kitties! I love all the animals there and interact with all kinds of them...dogs, bunnies, birds, guinea pigs, rats, turtles, even a hedgehog, chinchilla and a pot bellied pig! They help me as much as I help them. It's impossible to be in a bad mood in a room full of kittens! A big shout out to all the volunteers of felines and animals of all kinds...you rock!!!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies (12 mo ago)

You guys are so sweet <3 Unfortunately due to covid I'm not sure whether or not they're accepting volunteers. Although before, I was willing to volunteer and still am if I find that it's available. I love pets (especially cats!) and would love to help out around my local animal shelter.


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Is that your kitty in your profile pic? She looks quite a bit like my Lilah girl in my profile pic.


----------

